# Hi from Alberta



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello Gloria. Welcome. Yes, all things are possible -- you could get retired horses (companions; pasture puffs) or miniature horses if you not interested in riding but want to work with horses. There's lots of information on this forum about this and also about confidence building issues and horse management in general.


----------



## Gloria47 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I agree there is loads of info here and I'd say I have a lot of reading to do during the evenings  I'm not going to jump into this responsibility as I know this is a life time commitment  I would love to save a horse from an abusive situation or a retired racer... those are my thoughts for now anyway.. looking forward to meeting everyone and getting some good advice!!!


----------



## Panta Rei (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi there! I'm new too! 

Maybe starting riding lessons would help you with your decision to own a horse? I started lessons and I'm SO glad that I did...now I know I was definitely not ready to own a horse. Plus, I've started to learn what I would or wouldn't want in a horse that I might own one day and I've also seen what my limits are (for the moment) and what I need to work on.

Welcome!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome also Panta Rei


----------



## Gloria47 (Sep 4, 2012)

sounds like a great idea, but I have knee problems which is stopping me from getting on a horse and it will take some time before I think I'll ever do so.. I was bucked off as a child as well so I have to slowly trust in myself and the horse.. after my surgery, who knows?? I may end up riding and loving it  hope so... I have a friend that owns horses and has all of her life so she will be helping me out big time i have no doubt!! I want to learn as much as I can before owning one, I think that's the best thing for me right now 




Panta Rei said:


> Hi there! I'm new too!
> 
> Maybe starting riding lessons would help you with your decision to own a horse? I started lessons and I'm SO glad that I did...now I know I was definitely not ready to own a horse. Plus, I've started to learn what I would or wouldn't want in a horse that I might own one day and I've also seen what my limits are (for the moment) and what I need to work on.
> 
> Welcome!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome fellow Albertan!
Of course it's possible. Horses are always needing loving homes


----------



## Gloria47 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi there and thanks for your reply!! can't wait to take a peek at your website!! :clap:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome dear fellow Albertan, where abouts are you? There are a lot if us down in Calgary and area.
I suggest taking lessons somewhere to help you decide what kind of horse to get, and it allow you to work with a trainer who can then help you find a great first horse. Something I would suggest to stay away from, especially as a first horse, is to not work with a rescue or abused horse. Those animals really take a lot of experience to deal and work with, and as good hearted you might be, I think it would be a terrible mistake to make.

I suggest looking for a horse who has a lot of miles, something that can help you learn, until you are ready to take on a project that you can teach and can learn from you.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome from yet another Albertan.My2geldings gave some good advice. Starting out with lessons,learning about care & being around horses would help build confidence. Having A seasoned been there done that horse is the type to learn from:wink:Try that first before ever thinking of getting a horse.Get a real feel for were you are at being around them. If you can't see yourself riding you may wont to consider a mini you can do halter & train them to cart.They are quite popular & Many people enjoy the care of the smaller horse versions:wink:


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome from a brand new Albertan 

Paintedpastures got there before me - how about you look into learning to drive them, then you can start to dream about owning your own pair of cute mini fluff balls.

* edit self to add that even cute fluff balls are real horses that require knowledge and good care *


----------



## Gloria47 (Sep 4, 2012)

You both have given me great advice and I can understand why taking a rescue may not be the right choice for me, as much as I'd love to take one under my wing it may be a bad experience for both me and the horse :-( I'm sure there is a horse out there for me, I just need to be patient and find myself someone who can teach me what I need to know, just like you guys said. Again, thanks so much for your replies


----------



## Gloria47 (Sep 4, 2012)

Whoops forgot to mention, I'm up in fort mcmurray but looking to buy south 



My2Geldings said:


> Welcome dear fellow Albertan, where abouts are you? There are a lot if us down in Calgary and area.
> I suggest taking lessons somewhere to help you decide what kind of horse to get, and it allow you to work with a trainer who can then help you find a great first horse. Something I would suggest to stay away from, especially as a first horse, is to not work with a rescue or abused horse. Those animals really take a lot of experience to deal and work with, and as good hearted you might be, I think it would be a terrible mistake to make.
> 
> I suggest looking for a horse who has a lot of miles, something that can help you learn, until you are ready to take on a project that you can teach and can learn from you.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! You can get a lot of good advice on here!


----------

